# Hybrid Rockler - NYW Router Table and Pictures of a Samll Shop



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

*Hybrid Rockler - NYW Router Table and Pictures of a Small Shop*

I bought a Rockler Router Table a couple of years ago. I had a poplar stick frame under it until I bought the plans from NYW to build a new table. We live in a duplex condominum and only have a one- car garage. I am thankful that the neighbour lets us park our Pontiac Solstice in the adjacent garage. Enjoy the pictures. They are in no particular order. -Derek


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Derek. Thanks for the pics. Looks like you have a nice shop setup. I couldn't help notice the SS Greenie. I have a 510 upgraded to 520 with the bandsaw. Do you ever visit the Shopsmith forum?


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

George, Thanks for noticing. I have visited that forum on occasion. It has been a couple of months. My old 500 is from December of 1954 I think. I have upgraded to a 520. It was given to me buy a dear friend. I have purchased just about all that I can for it. I have several smaller power tools to enhance the shop. I forgot to dispaly all of my Oak- Park items. I did drill the Rocklet top to accept the OP box joint jigs. It is also very cool to live 60 miles from Grizzly. -Derek


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

60 miles, that is nice. How do you like the G0555 so far? Thanks for the shop pics. Right Harry!


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

fibertech
Boy that brings back memories of my small shop days. Best thing I liked about my 1 car shop was, didn't have to go far to get to another tool. I too noticed the green machine. I have a SS I found it to be very usable tool for the small shop. A little more dinking around but not a bad tool at all. And they build them here in the USA. Only problem with SS is they have very expensive accessories. Haven't been on the SS forum in a long time. Enjoy your shop, looks cozy.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

How cool to see a SS in a forum other that the 3 dedicated to SS owners. Nice shop, what size is it?


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. The shop is about 10' x 20' with the 1/3 closest to the house for the little mrs'. stuff. There is also a full length of shelves down the left side. I try to build all of my cabinets, etc. with casters so I can push stuff outside when the Western Washington weather allows. Dave, I really like the G0555. I am having a little difficulty with the ShopFox base though. -Derek


----------

